# Snowmobile fatalities plummet



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Report: Snowmobile fatalities plummet

http://www.lsj.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070402/NEWS01/704020347

04/02/07 By Hugh Leach Lansing State Journal

The number snowmobile-related deaths in Michigan had dropped for the fourth consecutive year, the Michigan Association of Insurance Agents said.

Twenty people died of snowmobile-related injuries in the winter of 2006-2007 compared to 24 the previous year.

The highest number of fatalities was in 2002-2003 when there were 46 snowmobile-related fatalities.

There are about 392,000 snowmobiles registered in Michigan.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

If there were 30+ dead deer hunters can you imagine the din that would result?? I dont understand how so many deaths are just written off as well??? boys will be boys etc etc?


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

We really had a poor 2 month season this year. Mid Jan-Mid March. 
Lower deaths due to lower amount of hours spend riding due to short season. If i remember correctly, the 02-03 season was a long, snowy season. Longer season=more hours riding=more deaths.
Would like to see the numbers on the number of deaths due from drinking and riding. And Hi-speed crashes!!!!


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

MEL said:


> Would like to see the numbers on the number of deaths due from drinking and riding. And Hi-speed crashes!!!!


I'd say the numbers above are just about all the further you'd need to look.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

MEL said:


> Would like to see the numbers on the number of deaths due from drinking and riding. And Hi-speed crashes!!!!


all them stats are in the DNR sled reports...


----------



## theredmission (Sep 28, 2005)

MEL said:


> We really had a poor 2 month season this year. Mid Jan-Mid March.
> Lower deaths due to lower amount of hours spend riding due to short season. If i remember correctly, the 02-03 season was a long, snowy season. Longer season=more hours riding=more deaths.
> Would like to see the numbers on the number of deaths due from drinking and riding. And Hi-speed crashes!!!!



We did have a pretty short season this year. Although in the whole three times I got out I still saw four accidents. Is there any data on the age of people that get in these accidents-for some reason it seems to me that a lot of accidents, primarily minor ones are caused by young teens.


----------



## arcticcatet71 (Mar 7, 2007)

kmattso1 said:


> it seems to me that a lot of accidents, primarily minor ones are caused by young teens.


hey dont pawn the *minor* accidents off on us teens i know from experience that we teens have some pretty nasty messes... my group totaled 2 sleds in the past 3 years... this year was a nice breather but i did miss the good riding...
i ride in a group of four 18-21 year olds and four adults and we tend to spred the carnage around pretty evenly... but i guess something is bound to happen when you total around 14,000 miles between in a year


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Here's a link to the DNR site stats.

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/Dec1603_80602_7.pdf


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

didnt expect to see an average age of around 40.......and not one teenager....alomost lost a freind this year he clipped the bottom of a bridge with his head but hes walking and talking again thank god.......be careful out there


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

walleyeman2006 said:


> didnt expect to see an average age of around 40.......and not one teenager....alomost lost a freind this year he clipped the bottom of a bridge with his head but hes walking and talking again thank god.......be careful out there


Doesn't really surprise me too much. Teens can't always access booze that easily. Plus, they don't have the numbers out there riding.

I didn't look at the data, but was there anything regarding the marital or parental status? That tends to slow guys down a bit. In fact, they often have to give up that stuff altogether.


----------



## theredmission (Sep 28, 2005)

That report is pretty sombering to read. Especially the 7year old who got hit by a rider and the 2 70year old men who both hit a pickup truck. The last one is almost unbeliveable..."Snowmobiler struck pile of brush on embankment and launched snowmobile 16&#8217; up a tree. Operator landed in a pump house near where the tree was struck."


----------

